# Business card holder plans



## Fishfreak911 (Jul 14, 2010)

Several days ago I posted a project consisting of a batch of wooden busines card holders. Many of you wrote to me asking for the plans. I did my very best and was able to eek out this humble drawing showing the basic steps and sizes. I hope this helps those that wanted it.

A locally harvested carob and curly maple card holder for a special friend of mine.

























This wenge & curly maple case makes for a smart looking business accessory!










Here are the plans. Sorry about the small type. Its the best I could muster after 2 hours. Go get em boys n girls!










Greg
Sierra Nets


----------



## jusfine (May 22, 2010)

Very nice, will have to try to make some for Christmas! Thanks!


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

Thanks for posting this, this is a great looking project!


----------



## BiffTDB (May 16, 2012)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## josterpi (Dec 30, 2014)

Thanks, Greg, for these plans. Everything is a bit sloppier than what you did and I skipped the mitered corners, but I just used these plans to make a Christmas present and both the recipient and I are very happy with the results.


----------



## awilk (Mar 6, 2015)

Greg,
The business card holder you made looks great. I would like to try and make as a gift. . I am not able to find the plans you posted. would you be able post again?
thanks


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

Andy - this is also on my bucket list. here are his plans. (I think the copy does not show up well). 
if you save the image to your desktop, then print in high resolution, all the fine print is readable.










.


----------



## awilk (Mar 6, 2015)

Thank you john. I appreciate the help.


----------



## Fishfreak911 (Jul 14, 2010)

> Andy - this is also on my bucket list. here are his plans. (I think the copy does not show up well).
> if you save the image to your desktop, then print in high resolution, all the fine print is readable.
> 
> 
> ...


John, thanks for helping out. Photobucket sure screwed a whole bunch of folks in one fell swoop. Andy, I hope it works out.


----------

